

The Secret Service wants software that detects social media sarcasm. - _pius
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-fix/wp/2014/06/03/the-secret-service-wants-software-that-detects-social-media-sarcasm-yeah-sure-it-will-work/?Post+generic=%3Ftid%3Dsm_twitter_washingtonpost

======
WorldWideWayne
My sense of humor has no bounds in certain company and I imagine that I have
ended up on a list or two because of that.

